# who uses sharkskins?



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

in the past i haven't minded fishing in the rain...but the last few times i have i have got the flu and ear infections from that...

this has led me to stop fishing in the rain, but have been looking around for appropriate clothing that would allow me to fish wet and not chill down...
yes i have tried covering up with rain coats etc but it is very uncomfortable and wet suits tend to be too thick and restrictive

so i found Sharkskins and was wondering if anyone uses them and can give me some feedback

cheers


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Astro,

Yep I use Sharskin pants. Bought recently for $180 but one of my best kayak fishing investments to make the fishing a whole lot more enjoyable. Increased warmth and comfort during the colder fishing trips. Fleecy on the inside and neoprene on the outside. Even though the water gets through the fleece on the inside makes it warms against the skin to keep the cold out. Don't really have anything to compare them to but I find them great. And not too thick either to become uncomfortable.

I've only worn them a few times so far but other than rinsing them off in fresh water not sure how else to wash them more thoroughly. Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks

Marty


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I like mine (long pants).


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Where do you get them :?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

homemade said:


> Where do you get them


I got mine from Blue Earth in Drummoyne.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Got mine from Blue Earth as well.

Here is a list of the NSW dealers

http://www.sharkskin.com.au/dealers/retailer_region.php/1/1/2

Marty


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Yup, I use the full length ones and the're great. Toasty warm and very light and comfie. They zip up from the bottom once done up for nature calls, have stirrups if you want to put a wettie on top. After a dive when you slip off the wettie you are almost dry. Good wind resistance too.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks for you replies guys, very helpful....


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Got the long pants, very happy. Found a glitch on an old website which had them listed for $140, so thats what they gave them for. A dive place out at Beverly Hills Syd, Bigs Dive.. Website could be updated now!

cheers Dave


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

I use em mate and I reckon they're great. I have a tank-top and a long-sleeve top and will buy some pants when I find em. Far superior to neoprene for comfort. They breathe better to, so they'll suit you well.


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks guys will check out blue earth 8)


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

I got the long sleeve top from the new anaconda shop here for $99 and they had the long pants for $140.

Not sure if you have one in your area but it sounds like a good price, I just assumed that was the rrp and it would be the same everywhere.

And yeah, I'll be getting the long pants when I can.

Cheers
Baldy

Edit: There was no sale on them at the time, that must be the regular price.


----------

